# WOW Lyft proves it again, it's a better company



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I just learned this today from a passenger.
Lyft sent out emails to all passengers (at least here in Phoenix)
showing them their rating and an incentive.

Get 10 consecutive 5 star ratings and earn a free ride!

Not bad Lyft !


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Seriously?
Wouldn't take 10 rides and get one free, you know, no strings attached, no head games, no leaving it up to one driver in ten driver rating a passenger a 4 for no reason other than his life maybe miserable at the moment be a much cleaner and simpler way to get passengers to ride more?

I can imagine at least a couple of scenarios where this gets sticky for both passenger and driver.

Hell, if my car wash guy can do buy 10 get 1 free (with no strings attached) and it boosts his profits or even just his cash flow I'm sure it would work for Lyft.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Seriously?
> Wouldn't take 10 rides and get one free, you know, no strings attached, no head games, no leaving it up to one driver in ten driver rating a passenger a 4 for no reason other than his life maybe miserable at the moment be a much cleaner and simpler way to get passengers to ride more?
> 
> I can imagine at least a couple of scenarios where this gets sticky for both passenger and driver.
> ...


Good point. Darn. Sounded good at first to try to get pax to behave tho too.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Great, more pax please?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Seriously?
> Wouldn't take 10 rides and get one free, you know, no strings attached, no head games, no leaving it up to one driver in ten driver rating a passenger a 4 for no reason other than his life maybe miserable at the moment be a much cleaner and simpler way to get passengers to ride more?
> 
> I can imagine at least a couple of scenarios where this gets sticky for both passenger and driver.
> ...


But that wouldn't put an incentive in place to encourage STELLAR rider behavior!
I have to give credit to Lyft in Phoenix... very nice effort, but as usual for Lyft: great intentions, terrible implementation.
This is what you get when 'kids' run marketing departments (I'm not picking on Lyft... Uber is just as bad).


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

for real! did not know that. 

I like!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I just learned this today from a passenger.
> Lyft sent out emails to all passengers (at least here in Phoenix)
> showing them their rating and an incentive.
> 
> ...


I wish they would do that in in dallas ft worth area


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

I got thisi n my email today as I have the lyft rider app.

50% Off Rides Every Monday
in Los Angeles
.. does that mean that the LA Lyft drivers work for half price today?
(i do not at this time drive for lyft.)


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I just learned this today from a passenger.
> Lyft sent out emails to all passengers (at least here in Phoenix)
> showing them their rating and an incentive.
> 
> ...


lyft way better than uber


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

mystysue said:


> I got thisi n my email today as I have the lyft rider app.
> 
> 50% Off Rides Every Monday
> in Los Angeles
> ...


No, it works just like a first ride free referral. Fare calculated as normal, rider discount applied, driver paid full amount. They did this here in Boston last couple weeks Monday through Thursday. I saw huge jump in requests but that could have also been due to move in week starting at the colleges.


----------

